# Critical Skills Visa: Corporate General Manager



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in here and came looking for advice on applying for a Critical Skills Visa under the 'Corporate General Manager' skill.

I was wondering:

1. Are there any specific experiential qualifications needed for this skill? In terms of years of work, kind of work experience, etc.

2. Which would be the best professional body to consider for membership and a critical skills letter? (IBASA? IoDSA?)

3. I realize this is speculative but... Is it necessary to have 'manager' in your designation for applying under this CSV category? I am a senior consultant with more than 7 years of experience at a large MNC, and can get references from my employer attesting to my having performed managerial tasks and responsibilities. But if those who decide on the visa will not even consider my application without 'manager' in the designation, then I suppose it's not worth it.

4. Anyone in here who's received their CSV under Corporate General Manager? If you could share a brief overview of your past professional experience, that would be great!

Any tips, suggestions or experiences would be very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Just an update:
Institute of Bankers (IOB) also offers a critical skills letter for "Corporate General Manager" and some other designations in the broader financial services field. So I have decided to apply to them as their turnaround time is 1 week compared to IBASA's 1 month.


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

Bookishly said:


> Just an update:
> Institute of Bankers (IOB) also offers a critical skills letter for "Corporate General Manager" and some other designations in the broader financial services field. So I have decided to apply to them as their turnaround time is 1 week compared to IBASA's 1 month.


I also used IOB for my critical skills visa, they are the best and fast..i highly recommend them.see below eir contact details, I hope this helps
Mrs Jalda Hodges RFP AIB(SA) FIBSA
Chairman
The Institute of Bankers in SA
Cell: 083 700 3877


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Princesskreationz said:


> I also used IOB for my critical skills visa, they are the best and fast..i highly recommend them.see below eir contact details, I hope this helps
> Mrs Jalda Hodges RFP AIB(SA) FIBSA
> Chairman
> The Institute of Bankers in SA
> Cell: 083 700 3877


Thanks for the reply! 

If I may ask - have you already received your critical skills visa, and if so, under which category?


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Bookishly said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> If I may ask - have you already received your critical skills visa, and if so, under which category?


I would also email and check with Mumbai consulate if they accept this Board. If its unheard to them, its pointless to be honest. IBASA is known to them


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

CSVindia said:


> I would also email and check with Mumbai consulate if they accept this Board. If its unheard to them, its pointless to be honest. IBASA is known to them


Yes, that makes so much sense. Thank you! I am based in Delhi so I will be applying to the Delhi High Commission... I'll check with them.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I agree . if applying in the country of origin. I would also suggest that you stick to the boards that they are familiar with.


----------



## papermania (Feb 3, 2017)

I doubt IOB would work. Institute of Directors is the correct one.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

papermania said:


> I doubt IOB would work. Institute of Directors is the correct one.


My only hesitation with IODSA is...

Confirmation of skills, qualifications and experience
There are no underpinning qualifications required for the award of membership of the IoDSA and as
such, we undertake no verification of skills or qualifications for any of our current membership
categories.
Membership eligibility is determined against the criteria below based on self-declaration and no
verification is undertaken due to the voluntary nature of our membership.



http://www.nwivisas.com/media/136452/IoDSA-position-of-Critical-Skills-Visa-requirements-3-.pdf


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

An update for anyone who may be interested: 

Some time back I spoke to Mr. P Bosch at SAQA about this. He was nice enough to send me an email telling me to contact IBASA for procedures related to the 'Corporate General Manager' category. I'm including this email from SAQA in my visa application.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Another update: 

Received my CSV!   
Applied at Delhi and it took about 6 weeks.
Had got a critical skills letter and membership from IBASA earlier, along with SAQA evaluation.
If anyone has questions about applying under this category, I'll be happy to help if I can.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congratulations on your csv...


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Ebenezar1 said:


> Congratulations on your csv...


Thank you


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello Bookishly, congratulations on your csv. I am planning to apply for mine under the corporate general manager. I also have the question of either IODSA or IBASA. I see IBASA worked for you. My challenge is having to pay R5000, which is unrefundable should the application be rejected. I am already accepted into IODSA as a member so I just need to pay the R3000 but still they don't give the letters and docs required like IBASA. I just don't know what to do. Any advise? Plus has any one applied using IODSA and received their csv? Thanks.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Kayvirtuoso said:


> My challenge is having to pay R5000, which is unrefundable should the application be rejected.


I can't speak for everyone, of course, but from what I saw in my case (and a couple of other people's cases), it seems that the possibility of NOT getting that letter from IBASA is close to zero, if you submit all the necessary documents (i.e. show the requisite work experience, qualifications and references. I haven't heard of anyone who paid up R4500 and didn't get the letter. I won't say too much about the rigour of their verification process, but my references weren't even contacted!



Kayvirtuoso said:


> I also have the question of either IODSA or IBASA. I am already accepted into IODSA as a member so I just need to pay the R3000 but still they don't give the letters and docs required like IBASA.


I decided to go for IBASA for two reasons - (1) They're better known and recognized at the SA High Commission where I was going to submit my application; (2) They give a letter stating clearly that the applicant meets the concerned critical skill qualification, which I thought may help my case in case my CSV was rejected. 

Also, as mentioned earlier in this, I don't know if membership with IODSA would be considered as a verification of your qualifications by the professional body, because they state that: "There are no underpinning qualifications required for the award of membership of the IoDSA and as such, we undertake no verification of skills or qualifications for any of our current membership categories."
Source: https://www.nwivisas.com/media/136452/IoDSA-position-of-Critical-Skills-Visa-requirements-3-.pdf

So unless you have any strong reasons for preferring IODSA over IBASA, I'd say go for IBASA.

You could also check out this Facebook group called 'South African Visa Forum' to see if someone there can tell you more about using IODSA membership to apply for a CSV.


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

Thank you very much for the clarifications.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*certificate requirement of corporate general manager from IBASA*



Bookishly said:


> Another update:
> 
> Received my CSV!
> Applied at Delhi and it took about 6 weeks.
> ...


May i have your suggestion about the certificate requirement of corporate general manager from IBASA? An master degree is an must? 
Thanx!


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

superli2003 said:


> May i have your suggestion about the certificate requirement of corporate general manager from IBASA? An master degree is an must?
> Thanx!


A Master's degree is not a must. From the call I made to them, a degree is fine. However, if you do have a higher qualification, good for you. What they are mostly concerned about and they assess you on is YOUR WORK EXPERIENCE in the field and less of educational qualifications. Hope this helps.


----------



## superli2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

*thanx*



Kayvirtuoso said:


> A Master's degree is not a must. From the call I made to them, a degree is fine. However, if you do have a higher qualification, good for you. What they are mostly concerned about and they assess you on is YOUR WORK EXPERIENCE in the field and less of educational qualifications. Hope this helps.


Thanx


----------



## Kayvirtuoso (Jun 4, 2017)

superli2003 said:


> Thanx


You're welcome.


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

superli2003 said:


> May i have your suggestion about the certificate requirement of corporate general manager from IBASA? An master degree is an must?
> Thanx!


As Kayvirtuoso replied, a Masters degree isn't necessary at all. Just make sure your work experience reflects business managerial experience.


----------



## mayurjaiin (Jun 10, 2018)

Bookishly said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new in here and came looking for advice on applying for a Critical Skills Visa under the 'Corporate General Manager' skill.
> 
> ...


Dear Bookishly, I have gone through all of yours posts and these really helped me. 
would truly appreciate if you could help me out with your email id or contact number, lots of queries.

Thanks
Mayur Jain


----------



## Belle of Willow (Jun 26, 2018)

Bookishly said:


> Another update:
> 
> Received my CSV!
> Applied at Delhi and it took about 6 weeks.
> ...


Hello Bookishly,

Really appreciate you sharing, I'm learning so much. 
I have a question, about the IBASA membership - it says on the Application Form presently on their website, under section no. 8, that "one must be a member of an accredited professional body that is related to that field of expertise."

This is a bit confusing; is IBASA not that very professional body? We must join a second one in order to be accepted into IBASA? 

On the same Application Form, they also mention something about free membership for up to a year for Critical Skills Visa applicants - then later in the form they mention R5000 fee for the same thing. Please help clarify if you can, thank you


----------



## nitz19arg (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi Bookishly,
Thanks for a very informative thread.

I have a query and would like to request your opinions on it:

*"Corporate General Manager"* is quite a broad title and many management positions will fall under it by definition.
I wish to enquire for my friend whose current job title is *HR Executive* with 5 years of work-ex.
It is a management position where she has managed a small team as well as handled HR management for companies.

Would this role be considered under "Corporate General Manager" for CSV?


----------

